# 2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thunder RC Raceway & Darkside presents

2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in

MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.*

*DATE:
Sept 21st-23rd


PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207
615-851-1876

TROPHY:
National Title Trophy
1st-5th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ


RULES:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

ROAR
Touring Car and 12th Scale

ENTRY:
$35 first class, $15 second class, Jr VTA $10


CLASSES:
____VTA
____USGT
____17.5 ROAR Stock TC on JACO BLUES
____13.5 ROAR Stock 12th Scale
____JR VTA

Web info:
http://www.thunderrcraceway.com/

Prizes:
concourse & random door drawing

Sponsors:
KRC/KARC
Nashrcracer.com
Team Associated
HPI/HB
Team Novak
Boca Bearings
Hobby Lobby Int
Sleep Inn

General Information:
USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style
NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker
Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds

USGT,
GT style bodies ONLY, No LMR or any similar types( no big 12th scale bodies ), NO SLICKS. IFMAR starts for qual, and 8 min A-main

FORMAT,
Friday Sept 21st
track opens at 10am for setup,sign-up and practice
closes at mid-nite

Saturday Sept 22nd
track opens 7am for practice
11am concourse, pictures, and drivers meeting
12 noon starts races
all prizes will be given out all day

Sunday Sept 23rd
track opens 7am for practice
8am starts LCQ followed by mains
Winners circle pics and trophy give-a-way

TRACK,
90x48 indoor carpet track, with newer carpet and sub-floor. A/C and new pit tables, new layout that Wed and Thurs with closed doors, no homefield advantage

HOST HOTEL,
http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

OTHER HOTEL INFO,
Comfort Inn Opryland Area
2516 Music Valley Dr., Nashville, TN
(615) 889-0086 - - 3.7 mi NE
http://www.comfortinn.com/ires/en-us...;promo=gglocal

Best Western Suites Near Opryland
201 Music City Circle, Nashville, TN
(615) 902-9940 - - 3.6 mi NE
http://www.bestwesterntennessee.com/

Fairfield Inn-Opryland
211 Music City Cir, Nashville, TN
(615) 872-8939 - - 3.6 mi NE
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/trave...e-at-opryland/

Red Roof Inn-Nashville Music
2460 Music Valley Dr, Nashville, TN
(615) 889-0090 - - 3.6 mi E
http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/control/home

La Quinta Inn
2001 Metrocenter Blvd, Nashville, TN
(615) 259-2130 - 1 review - 2.7 mi SW
http://www.lq.com/lq/index.jsp

okay guys things are moving really fast...so here is some info...

I made a quick flyer/entry form...print and mail it to the address on the flyer...the flyer will change as we add sponsors and new info...money orders or checks only please, yes someone sent cash last year...

as you all know I plan on putting 100 VTA cars in this event, so as my gift to the 1st 50 VTA PAID entrants before August 1st, I will take off $10 OFF your entry fee..THATS ONLY $25 for VTA....it only applies to VTA, and the 1st 50 entrants

other deals are pending as well for all classes...stay tuned

thank you for your support and be sure to check here and everywhere for updates and exciting news on the 2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.


http://webmail1.mail.aol.com/36478-1...ALL_CARS_2.doc

okay guys things are moving really fast...so here is some info...

I made a quick flyer/entry form...print and mail it to the address on the flyer...the flyer will change as we add sponsors and new info...money orders or checks only please, yes someone sent cash last year...

as you all know I plan on putting 100 VTA cars in this event, so as my gift to the 1st 50 VTA PAID entrants before August 1st, I will take off $10 OFF your entry fee..THATS ONLY $25 for VTA....it only applies to VTA, and the 1st 50 entrants

other deals are pending as well for all classes...stay tuned

thank you for your support and be sure to check here and everywhere for updates and exciting news on the 2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.


http://webmail1.mail.aol.com/36478-1...ALL_CARS_2.doc

Rcsignup LINK

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=2749*


http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/641619-2012-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5968


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Looking forward to it. Had a great time last year!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

cool Mack...Tony coming too


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

He's coming and possibly some others. Looking forward to racing with you guys again and Jack's BBQ.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

thats so sweet...bring a crew...Im talking with Jacks as well....yummy


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*New info for concouse in the 

Thunder RC Raceway & Darkside presents
2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in

MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.


DATE:
Sept 21st-23rd


PLACE:
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207
615-851-1876


I know alot of you guys take alot of time to make some very nice bodies and are detail to a new level of scale RC....so for the 2012 US VTA Southern Nationals , Im giving $50 CASH and a new VTA/GT style body to the VTA/USGT concourse winner...and yes you do have to run it in the main...

thank you for your support and I cant wait to see what you come up with

2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

trophy and shirts 

what did you guys thing about last year title trophy and Shirts


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Register on RC sign-ups...or print flyer and mail money order or check

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/641619-2012-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html

link to more info

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/641619-2012-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I want to thank Rob King and the entire US VTA....thank you

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/events/index.html


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*We are here and rolling....guys we are headed to a major event and Im telling you now that you are not going to want to miss this event/race. We have knocked on some many doors to get what we need to make this happen and make it twice as big as last year.

So Sept 21-23, take that long weekend and bring the family. Request work, school or personal days. Just make sure you are there. Im working very hard to ensure everyone will have a great time, win lose or draw...

Im having all the prises given away on Saturday so our out of town guys can get an early start headed home...pics ,food, tshirt and everything else...so plan on Saturday being the long day for me and staff

Sunday will have trophies and pics...for winners circle and interview of winners

Concourse winners will get $50 CASH for VTA and GT and a new body...winner will be based on TRUE USVTA paint schemes and GT will be based on GT stlye race themes

The 1st 50 VTA entries will get $10 off...and that list is getting really short, really fast....so if you are part of the 1st 50, you can get a second class for $15 and total out at $40....SWEEET

Im still waiting on the price of hotel from Sleep Inn, mgr has been out on business.

We also have another food vendor that will serve FREE food...Uptown Grille has agreed to come out and serve pulled pork sandwhiches and chips for PAID entrants.....details still working

Entries can be sign-up on RCSIGNUPS or post here...Im working the list now and guys its getting really BIG...I need to know as much info as possible...Im not willing to cut off till its a must...Im working on renting a portable if needed as well as using the dirt room( completly re-done and cleaned)

The USVTA is going to get the very much attention it needs and deserves from the R/C world...I am along with all of you are going to make sure this happens....This is our race, and its up to us to support it and bring the VTA and onroad racing to the front of the racing community. Lets all work together and make it happen...

Thank you all for the support and cya all Sept 2012

here are some sample entry forms and flyers...* 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/641619-2012-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*more*...*thanks*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

even more


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Host Hotel*

*Okay racers...here is some more information...

Sleep Inn Mgr has returned and gave me the info....

Rooms will be $49.99 per night, thats a double Queen or 1 King, your choice. And if need extra bed at no cost( I think its a roll-out, not sure)...When you call the hotel, tell them you are coming for the Southern Nationals...If not you will be charged regular rate $89.99...

Call in and reserve you room .....they will go fast...this hotel did a face-lft last year and Im happy that they are one of our sponsors again

HOST HOTEL,
http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Sleep Inn, a Nashville Tennessee hotel near the Grand Ole Opry.
The Sleep Inn® hotel is ideally located with easy access to Interstate 65, just minutes from the Grand Ole Opry and the downtown area. This Nashville, TN hotel is convenient to the Sommet Center arena, LP Field, the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum, the Nashville Convention Center, Ryman Auditorium and the Tennessee State Capitol. The Nashville International Airport is only 10 miles away.

Local colleges and universities include:

•Vanderbilt University
•American Baptist College
•Belmont University
•Tennessee State University
Visitors will enjoy browsing the Opry Mills outlet mall and a wide variety of nearby specialty shops. There are several restaurants and cocktail lounges in the surrounding area, including the Wildhorse Saloon, featuring a full menu and live entertainment.

Guests are invited to take advantage of full-service features and amenities, including a free continental breakfast, free weekday newspaper and free local calls. There is also a seasonal outdoor pool located on the premises.

Business travelers will appreciate access to a copy machine and free fax service. This Nashville, TN hotel has a meeting room available to accommodate up to 50 people for most events and business functions.

All spacious guest rooms feature irons, ironing boards and cable television with free HBO. In addition to standard amenities, some rooms have microwaves and refrigerators. Non-smoking rooms are offered.

This pet-friendly hotel welcomes pets for a small stay fee; a refundable deposit is also required. Coin-operated laundry facilities are provided for guest convenience.

Whether traveling to the Nashville area for business or pleasure, stay at the Sleep Inn hotel and experience relaxing and affordable accommodations. We look forward to welcoming you. *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Pit Space and Track*

*For those not aware we have re-done our track thanks to some donations and track owner Robert Dirla. We are running on newer carpet and a new subfloor, that makes the track ultra smooth. Its 100% better than last year and 12th scale is rolls on it great. We will be doing some more upgrades leading up to the Nats..

The pit tables have also got major...MAJOR upgrades. We have racers that have donated to have these tables done to make our track top-notch. We have all the ones in the carpet room completed but 2, and they will be done by the Nats. For the 8 tables in the dirt room...all new table tops and extreme clean job, it will also have scoring and video on the screen pa also.

here is a pic of the table I share with Aaron, David Sr & Jr...David and his family made it...Thanks again

oops...pic of the track..sorry*


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

Do you have a detailed schedule of each day? Just wondering what is going on when, so I can plan on when I need to be in town. 

Not going to miss it this year!

Nevermind....should have scrolled all the way down to the bottom before posting.
Nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

sweet...Im glad you are coming...the bodies for last year concourse was great, thank you again...

Who are you bringing with you?


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

im not sure yet. Ill try to talk a few people into coming on down with me


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*as you all know I plan on putting 100 VTA cars in this event, so as my gift to the 1st 50 VTA PAID entrants before August 1st, I will take off $10 OFF your entry fee..THATS ONLY $25 for VTA....it only applies to VTA, and the 1st 50 entrants*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

jonesy112 said:


> im not sure yet. Ill try to talk a few people into coming on down with me


okay that works...Im trying to get you a re-match with Tony Phalen
....Im hoping he can make the trip as well....

what do you have for concourse?...I know its going to be some stiff comp, this year


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

battman said:


> *as you all know i plan on putting 100 vta cars in this event, so as my gift to the 1st 50 vta paid entrants before august 1st, i will take off $10 off your entry fee..thats only $25 for vta....it only applies to vta, and the 1st 50 entrants*


*over 30.... *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

You can enter this event by:

filling out the entry form/flyer posted and mailing a check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville, TN 37207

you can goto RCsignups and fiil out the information and pay there

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo....cfm?ID=2749&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13421115307501
or you can pay the day of the event

any of these methods will work fine

thank you MK


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Can you enter 3 events or just 2 ?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

jtsbell said:


> Can you enter 3 events or just 2 ?


enter as many as you want , no limit...run VTA GT TC and 12th scale...just come and have a good time

Ill play a round with 3 classes...


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Battman I sent you a pm from Cody please respond to me @ [email protected] yahoo.com


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

jtsbell said:


> Battman I sent you a pm from Cody please respond to me @ [email protected] yahoo.com


i think im coming this year
my fam is coming as well what kind of stuff yall got that they can do while i race??:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

jtsbell said:


> Battman I sent you a pm from Cody please respond to me @ [email protected] yahoo.com


pm answered...thank you



starrx said:


> i think im coming this year
> my fam is coming as well what kind of stuff yall got that they can do while i race??:thumbsup:


lots...what do they like..?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

okay USVTA racers...the 1st 50 is almost complete....if you want in the special offer of $10 OFF VTA entry....you must get those entry forms in asap, or goto RCsignups....the 1st 50 paid entries will only have to pay $25 for the VTA class....its filling fast....REALLY Fast.....

if you are looking at the RCsignups...over 30 VTA entrants already...and only 2-3 are locals here...HINT HINT...and its hasnt been up a month yet...WOW!!

Note: if you pay on RCsignups, and are part of the 1st 50, your $10 refund will be waiting on you at the track...

Lets get this 1st 50 done and start filling in the next 50...100 VTA cars is the goal.... and we USVTA racers can do it....

thank you for your support and I hope to cya soon

also Ill be posting sponsor list and special racers that are attending soon...

any questions please ask here or pm,text,email or call me
Myron
[email protected]
615-851-1876


ADVERTISEMENT


USVTA EntriesBACK 

Name Make Model Freq 1 Freq 2 Freq 3 Personal # Entry Created Paid Edit 
1. MYRON "BATTMAN " KINNARD TC6 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 8522961 07/01/12 01:18 PM EST No 
2. Danny "MCSEDanny " Bracken T3 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7338622 07/02/12 12:35 PM EST No 
3. Ryan Gracey T3 2.4 GHz Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 6614868 07/02/12 08:53 PM EST No 
4. david "Vampyre " keen TC6 2.4 GHz Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 4020348 07/03/12 09:17 PM EST No 
5. Grant "orcadigital " Remington S411 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 5205158 07/04/12 08:54 AM EST No 
6. Daniel "Atliens " Thornton T3 2.4 GHz Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 3849951 07/04/12 06:09 PM EST No 
7. Jake "Tire Sniffer " Cypert T3 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 8673551 07/05/12 06:53 PM EST No 
8. Kent "Snoopy " Ball MR-4TC SD 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 8782186 07/06/12 12:16 AM EST No 
9. WILL "JustWill75 " SHEFFIELD TC6 Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 0 07/06/12 10:58 AM EST No 
10. Sam Bailey RDX Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 6871137 07/06/12 05:28 PM EST No 
11. David Franklin T2'009 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 9872102 07/07/12 05:02 AM EST No 
12. David "Sharpie " Walker T3 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 6982591 07/08/12 03:31 AM EST No 
13. Randy "Team Qik " Novak T2R 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2100291 07/08/12 03:32 AM EST No 
14. Joey "Go Joey! " Novak T2R 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2836149 07/08/12 03:38 AM EST No 
15. Justin "O'dog " Olivier T3 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 92624 07/08/12 08:12 PM EST No 
16. Chris "Flying Monkey " Brooks TC5 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 8743265 07/09/12 04:54 PM EST No 
17. Peter "Paintinpete " Pepe TC6 Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 9395514 07/09/12 07:20 PM EST No 
18. Daniel Foster TC4 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7649966 07/10/12 07:42 PM EST No 
19. Daniel Foster TC4 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7649966 07/10/12 07:42 PM EST No 
20. Scott Meeks TC6 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 5277662 07/11/12 02:07 PM EST No 
21. Paul "Key Master " Forgey Mi3 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7995307 07/11/12 03:51 PM EST No 
22. Thomas "TT " Snyder Photon 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7682953 07/11/12 03:55 PM EST No 
23. Arnold "Fast Bee " Borgmann Cyclone 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 8745362 07/11/12 04:50 PM EST No 
24. charles "chuck " mackin TC6 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 5667004 07/12/12 09:26 AM EST No 
25. Teron "Lakers " Queen TC6 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7233465 07/12/12 12:10 PM EST No 
26. Joseph "Carrera " Herrera TF-5 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 3234567 07/12/12 12:32 PM EST No 
27. justin "jlfx car audio " lyons Photon 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 7731244 07/12/12 12:47 PM EST No 
28. Eric Whiteside Cyclone Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 Brown - 26.995 1122333 07/12/12 05:47 PM EST No 
29. James McNees TC6 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 4354890 07/12/12 07:24 PM EST No 
30. Chris Henthorne TC4 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 8807609 07/14/12 10:44 PM EST No 
31. Richard DeVroeg T2'009 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 9338183 07/15/12 10:50 PM EST No 
32. Chase "Chewie " Watkins Sakura Zero 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 2.4 GHz 1234567 07/15/12 11:35 PM EST No


----------



## jtsbell (May 3, 2009)

Myron the check is in the mail,and by the way you have to watch out for Jonsey& Woods.Don't belive a word they say about Capt'nJack& cody.LOL


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

jtsbell said:


> Myron the check is in the mail,and by the way you have to watch out for Jonsey& Woods.Don't belive a word they say about Capt'nJack& cody.LOL


lol, I will....and thank you guys for the support...I really enjoyed coming to Indy...and glad you guys are coming here...

Battman


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is the shirt we will be using for the 2012 USVTA+ Southern Nationals...this is front and back....

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL...you have choice of red,blue and grey shirts...

We are taking pre-orders now till Aug 31st, you can still get shirts at the event, but like last year, we ran out really quick...

You can send your size and color with check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

or post it here and I can add you, you can pay for your shirt at the event as well....but it will be for sale like the rest of them...

I need good numbers so I dont over order

Thank you
Myron Kinnard

we will be adding other sponsors up until Aug 1st as well...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

SXT 3.0 is the OFFICIAL tire compound for the event

We will have it for sale at the track $10 each...you may bring your own, but please no mixing...it will get you a DQ


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*AUG 1st is right around the corner....that is the deadline for the $10 off for VTA class*. 

If you have signed up and not paid, please do so asap. Remember PAID entries only get the $10 off , making your entry only $25 for one of the largest USVTA events you will ever attend. Thats only $5 more than our regular club races.

If you sign up and pay for VTA, your 2nd class is still $15, for a total of $40. Thats the best deal going in an event this size.

We have around 20 sponsors that are sending some great gifts and not including my shopping spree for the event.

We have food and drinks for the event thats FREE for paid racers

Nice host hotel in Sleep Inn for only $49. a night for double queen

Super nice event shirts with detail and choice of colors for only $20

Ive cut alot of cost to make sure we pack the house...we had 96 entries last year...and we are more than on our way to top that...

below we have two flyers done by Kent and Evan, with new sponsors on them and of course rcsignups

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=2749


*GET THOSE ENTRIES IN !!!!!! YOU DONT WANT TO MISS OUT ON THE EVENT THAT HAS EARNED THE RIGHT TO BE CALLED A "THE ONE NOT TO MISS"*

Thank you all for the support and cya soon

Myron "Battman" Kinnard
615-851-1876
[email protected]


----------



## little will (Jul 8, 2009)

What are the classes for touring and 12 scale?


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

little will said:


> What are the classes for touring and 12 scale?


Touring Car is ROAR Stock(blinky) with 17.5 motors and Jaco Blues tires/rims

12th Scale is ROAR 13.5 motors and open foam tires

come join the fun and excitement

ROAR
Touring Car and 12th Scale

ENTRY:
$35 first class, $15 second class, Jr VTA $10


CLASSES:
____VTA
____USGT
____17.5 ROAR Stock TC on JACO BLUES
____13.5 ROAR Stock 12th Scale
____JR VTA


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

just got back from the mail....thanks to all that sent in their entry...I know some mailed them out today...we have some spots open for the Top 50 VTA paid entries for the $10 off discount...Ive filled out some entries for ppl and sent by fax and email..whatever it takes is cool with me, just get them in

Aug 1st is the cutoff, then its back to regular entry fee...

Im not sure about RCsignups...but the postal service is running just fine...lol..

Guys this will be the biggest class and one of the largest USVTA events ever put on...dont be left out of the 

"ONE NOT TO MISS"

Get those entries in soon...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

BATTMAN said:


> *AUG 1st is right around the corner....that is the deadline for the $10 off for VTA class*.
> 
> If you have signed up and not paid, please do so asap. Remember PAID entries only get the $10 off , making your entry only $25 for one of the largest USVTA events you will ever attend. Thats only $5 more than our regular club races.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

RCSignup Users,
It has come to my attention recently that we experienced some random email server problems over the past few days that have now been resolved. If you haven't received your confirmation email, click here and give us your name & email address and we will resend the confirmation to you.

We SINCERELY APOLOGIZE for the inconvenience.

Thank you for your understanding and support,
Bobby - RCSignup.com


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

speaking of HPI, thanks to them for being a sponsor and for advertising this great event on their calendar

Thank you Collin and HPI

http://www.hpiracing.com/event_calendar.php/


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

RACERS 

VTA
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant

USGT
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr

TC 17.5
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharpe
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams

12th Scale
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharpe
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams

Jr VTA
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby"
Peter Pepe

Thank you all so much...

If you want your name added to the list, please pm me and I will add it...

thanks Myron

also if I messed up your name Im sorry, pm me the correct spelling...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

RACERS

VTA
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant
Hayden Pierre

USGT
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr
Hayden Pierre
Von Perry
Brad Norris

TC 17.5
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Von Perry
Eric Anderson

12th Scale
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Eric Anderson

Jr VTA
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby"
Peter Pepe
Calvin Rogers


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=2749


http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric...-city-u-s.html

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5968



2012 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS - 37 days left to register


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

With the event coming really quick, and Im getting alot of emails and pm's...I figured I would re-cap and update some info

Event:
2012 USVTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, USA, will be the 2nd year for this event. Last year the event pulled in over 90 entries,over 20 sponsors, and racers from over 10 different states. We are on track to surpass those numbers already. This event is listed by RCtech as one of the top tier on-road events. Is is also one of the largest USVTA events in the country, and maybe even in the world.

Track:
The track is Thunder RC Raceway, owned by Robert Dirla(Nashrcracer). The track has had some major updates since last years event. We have added very smooth sub-floor. The carpet itself is less than a year old. The track layout will be Vegas style, that will be put down that Wed and Thurs with closed doors, so no homefield advantage. We also just added fans on the drivers stand.

Format:
Friday Sept 21st
track opens at 10am for setup,sign-up and practice
closes at 11pm

Saturday Sept 22nd
track opens 7am for practice
11am concourse, pictures, and drivers meeting
12 noon starts races
all prizes will be given out all day

Sunday Sept 23rd
track opens 7am for practice
8am starts LCQ followed by mains
Winners circle pics and trophy give-a-way

Hotel info:
Sleep Inn
Rooms will be $49.99 per night, thats a double Queen or 1 King, your choice. And if need extra bed at no cost( I think its a roll-out, not sure)...When you call the hotel, tell them you are coming for the Southern Nationals...If not you will be charged regular rate $89.99...

Call in and reserve you room .....they will go fast...this hotel did a face-lft last year and Im happy that they are one of our sponsors again

HOST HOTEL,
http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Concourse:
$50 CASH and a new VTA/GT style body to the VTA/USGT concourse winner...and yes you do have to run it in the main...

Event Shirts:
Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL...you have choice of red,blue and grey shirts...The shirts will have all the sponsors logos on the back of them.

We are taking pre-orders now till Aug 31st, you can still get shirts at the event, but like last year, we ran out really quick...

You can send your size and color with check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

or post it here and I can add you, you can pay for your shirt at the event as well....but it will be for sale like the rest of them...

Traction compound:
SXT 3.0 is the OFFICIAL tire compound for the event. We will have it for sale at the track $10 each...you may bring your own, but please no mixing...it will get you a DQ

Sponsors:
Team Associated-Don
Team Novak-Charlie
HPI Racing-Collin
Boca Bearings-Gareth
Parma PSE-Steve
Pro-line/Protoform-Daniel
Tekin-Bryan
Hotshots Hobbies-Joe
Hobby Lobby Int-Matt
Sleep Inn-Mgr
Domino's Pizza-Kelly
Uptown Grill-Kevin
Reflex Racing-Christan
Rockstar Paints-Mike
Risk Science-Tim
Revtech-Brian
SXT-Jeff
Speed Passion-Howard
Thunder RC-Robert
USVTA-Rob
Darkside-Mike

TC tires:
Touring car will be run on Jaco Blues. We do have them for sale at the track for $30 for a set of 4. You can bring your own NIP, and we will tech them.

Rules:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style
NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker
Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds

USGT,
GT style bodies ONLY, No LMR or any similar types( no big 12th scale bodies ), NO SLICKS. IFMAR starts for qual, and 8 min A-main. Tires must mantain tread for every race.

Trophies:
USVTA and USGT
Amain- National title trophy,TQ,1st-10th
Lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

Jr VTA
Amain-National title trophy,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

TC 17.5 and 12th scale
Amain-TQ,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd

Food:
Every paid entry will recieve FREE plate and drink, from Dominos,Uptown Grill, and Nashrcracer. And for those that need extra, Eboney will be serving pulled pork,sausage,hotdogs,dip, and fries.

Prizes:
All paid entries will get a ticket. Your ticket number will be posted on the board with a prize already attached.

Entry fee:
1st class $35
2nd class $15
Jr VTA $10
If you made the top 50 VTA racers by Aug 1st and paid by pay pal, you will be given your $10 at the track. Or you paid for a Jr VTA on RCsignups at $15your $5 will be given back as well at the track.

Pitspace:
If you have a reserved pit space at Thunder RC(you paid for your table). You must have your entry paid by Sept 11th to secure your spot. If not your spot will become 1st come ,1st serve. If you want to give your spot to someone else, they also will need to have their entry paid by Sept 11. We only have 75pitspots inside the building. I have considered renting a portable or trailer if needed.

Tech:
All cars will be tech all day and at random in the pits. As I will be roaming around checking in the pits. VTA motors will be teched ie Birds style, for stator,rotor, and cans.

VTA
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant
Hayden Pierre
Dave Johnson
Kenny Rogers

USGT
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr
Hayden Pierre
Von Perry
Brad Norris
Peter Pepe

TC 17.5
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Von Perry
Eric Anderson
Brian Lettrich
Bryan Klamer
Dave Johnson

12th Scale
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Eric Anderson

Jr VTA
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby"
Peter Pepe
Calvin Rogers

Event Shirt orders:
Gary Forbes XL-blue
Evan Leonard S-blue
Freddy Angel XL-red
Tommy Ussery XL-red
Will Zink XL-red
AJ Wilusz L-blue
Bill Wilusz 2XL-red
Donald Martin XL-red
William Moncief XL-blue
Chuck Macklin 2XL-blue
Kent Ball XL-blue
Peter Pepe 2XL-red,S-red,2XL-gray,L-gray
Darrell Moncief 2XL-blue
Josh Butt (2)XL-blue
Chuck Moores (2)S-blue,S-red,L-gray,XL-gray
Chris Carter 5XL-blue
Robert Dirla (2)2XL-blue/gray
Billy Trask 3XL-gray
Chris Henthorne L-blue
Scott Meeks XL-blue
Evan Williams XL-red
Marqus Bryant 5XL-blue
Christan Damian XL-blue
Sam Bailey (3)XL-blue,gray,red
Will Anderson XL-blue
Richard Devoeg 2XL-blue
Steve Rossi 2XL-gray
Eric Gillispie XL-gray
Frank Johnson 5XL-red
Scott Pincher 2XL-red
Eric Whiteside 2XL-blue
Chad Sharp 2XL-blue
RJ Whiteside 2XL-blue
Kevin Mathews 2XL-blue
Brad Norris XL-blue
Hayden Pierre L-blue
Eric Anderson 2XL-blue
Von Perry 2XL-blue
Mike Jones XL-red
Justin Oliver 2XL-blue
Tony Williams 2XL-gray
Clavin Rogers L-blue
Kenny Rogers XL-blue

whew...lol...did I miss anything?...

I would like to say that Im very happy how this event is coming together...Thank the sponsors, the racers, and my family for the great support...without all of you this isnt possible.

I hope Ive made it affordable and exciting enough that it lives up to all the hype. I hope everybody comes and truly enjoy themself.

Get signed up today....with RCsignups or mail an entry form in. Dont forget to send you shirt money in asap, and get ready for the event that is being called

"THE ONE NOT TO MISS"

Thanks for the promo:

http://www.hpiracing.com/event_calendar.php/

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...rribles.com/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13444442356091

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...y/events.cfm&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13444442946561


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*With the event coming really quick, and Im getting alot of emails and pm's...I figured I would re-cap and update some info

Event:
2012 USVTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, USA, will be the 2nd year for this event. Last year the event pulled in over 90 entries,over 20 sponsors, and racers from over 10 different states. We are on track to surpass those numbers already. This event is listed by RCtech as one of the top tier on-road events. Is is also one of the largest USVTA events in the country, and maybe even in the world.

Track:
The track is Thunder RC Raceway, owned by Robert Dirla(Nashrcracer). The track has had some major updates since last years event. We have added very smooth sub-floor. The carpet itself is less than a year old. The track layout will be Vegas style, that will be put down that Wed and Thurs with closed doors, so no homefield advantage. We also just added fans on the drivers stand.

Format:
Friday Sept 21st
track opens at 10am for setup,sign-up and practice
closes at 11pm

Saturday Sept 22nd
track opens 7am for practice
11am concourse, pictures, and drivers meeting
12 noon starts races
all prizes will be given out all day

Sunday Sept 23rd
track opens 7am for practice
8am starts LCQ followed by mains
Winners circle pics and trophy give-a-way

Hotel info:
Sleep Inn
Rooms will be $49.99 per night, thats a double Queen or 1 King, your choice. And if need extra bed at no cost( I think its a roll-out, not sure)...When you call the hotel, tell them you are coming for the Southern Nationals...If not you will be charged regular rate $89.99...

Call in and reserve you room .....they will go fast...this hotel did a face-lft last year and Im happy that they are one of our sponsors again

HOST HOTEL,
http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Concourse:
$50 CASH and a new VTA/GT style body to the VTA/USGT concourse winner...and yes you do have to run it in the main...

Event Shirts:
Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL...you have choice of red,blue and grey shirts...The shirts will have all the sponsors logos on the back of them.

We are taking pre-orders now till Aug 31st, you can still get shirts at the event, but like last year, we ran out really quick...

You can send your size and color with check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

or post it here and I can add you, you can pay for your shirt at the event as well....but it will be for sale like the rest of them...

Traction compound:
SXT 3.0 is the OFFICIAL tire compound for the event. We will have it for sale at the track $10 each...you may bring your own, but please no mixing...it will get you a DQ

Sponsors:
Team Associated-Don
Team Novak-Charlie
HPI Racing-Collin
Boca Bearings-Gareth
Parma PSE-Steve
Pro-line/Protoform-Daniel
Tekin-Bryan
Hotshots Hobbies-Joe
Hobby Lobby Int-Matt
Sleep Inn-Mgr
Domino's Pizza-Kelly
Uptown Grill-Kevin
Reflex Racing-Christan
Rockstar Paints-Mike
Risk Science-Tim
Revtech-Brian
SXT-Jeff
Speed Passion-Howard
Thunder RC-Robert
USVTA-Rob
Darkside-Mike

TC tires:
Touring car will be run on Jaco Blues. We do have them for sale at the track for $30 for a set of 4. You can bring your own NIP, and we will tech them.

Rules:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style
NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker
Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds.VTA tire tread is a must...visible tread in order to pass tech



USGT,
GT style bodies ONLY, No LMR or any similar types( no big 12th scale bodies ), NO SLICKS. IFMAR starts for qual, and 8 min A-main. Tires must mantain tread for every race.

Trophies:
USVTA and USGT
Amain- National title trophy,TQ,1st-10th
Lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

Jr VTA
Amain-National title trophy,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

TC 17.5 and 12th scale
Amain-TQ,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd

Food:
Every paid entry will recieve FREE plate and drink, from Dominos,Uptown Grill, and Nashrcracer. And for those that need extra, Eboney will be serving pulled pork,sausage,hotdogs,dip, and fries.

Prizes:
All paid entries will get a ticket. Your ticket number will be posted on the board with a prize already attached.

Entry fee:
1st class $35
2nd class $15
Jr VTA $10
If you made the top 50 VTA racers by Aug 1st and paid by pay pal, you will be given your $10 at the track. Or you paid for a Jr VTA on RCsignups at $15your $5 will be given back as well at the track.

Pitspace:
If you have a reserved pit space at Thunder RC(you paid for your table). You must have your entry paid by Sept 11th to secure your spot. If not your spot will become 1st come ,1st serve. If you want to give your spot to someone else, they also will need to have their entry paid by Sept 11. We only have 75pitspots inside the building. I have considered renting a portable or trailer if needed.

Tech:
All cars will be tech all day and at random in the pits. As I will be roaming around checking in the pits. VTA motors will be teched ie Birds style, for stator,rotor, and cans.

VTA
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant
Hayden Pierre
Dave Johnson
Kenny Rogers

USGT
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr
Hayden Pierre
Von Perry
Brad Norris
Peter Pepe
Scott Fuller

TC 17.5
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Von Perry
Eric Anderson
Brian Lettrich
Bryan Klamer
Dave Johnson

12th Scale
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Eric Anderson

Jr VTA
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby" 
Peter Pepe
Calvin Rogers

Event Shirt orders:
Gary Forbes XL-blue
Evan Leonard S-blue
Freddy Angel XL-red
Tommy Ussery XL-red
Will Zink XL-red
AJ Wilusz L-blue
Bill Wilusz 2XL-red
Donald Martin XL-red
William Moncief XL-blue
Chuck Macklin 2XL-blue
Kent Ball XL-blue
Peter Pepe 2XL-red,S-red,2XL-gray,L-gray
Darrell Moncief 2XL-blue
Josh Butt (2)XL-blue
Chuck Moores (2)S-blue,S-red,L-gray,XL-gray
Chris Carter 5XL-blue
Robert Dirla (2)2XL-blue/gray
Billy Trask 3XL-gray
Chris Henthorne L-blue
Scott Meeks XL-blue
Evan Williams XL-red
Marqus Bryant 5XL-blue
Christan Damian XL-blue
Sam Bailey (3)XL-blue,gray,red
Will Anderson XL-blue
Richard Devoeg 2XL-blue
Steve Rossi 2XL-gray
Eric Gillispie XL-gray
Frank Johntson 5XL-red
Scott Pincher 2XL-red
Eric Whiteside 2XL-blue
Chad Sharp 2XL-blue
RJ Whiteside 2XL-blue
Kevin Mathews 2XL-blue
Brad Norris XL-blue
Hayden Pierre L-blue
Eric Anderson 2XL-blue
Von Perry 2XL-blue
Mike Jones XL-red
Justin Oliver 2XL-blue
Tony Williams 2XL-red
Clavin Rogers L-blue
Kenny Rogers XL-blue
Donald Natale 2XL-Blue

Thanks for the promo:

http://www.hpiracing.com/event_calendar.php/

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13444442356091

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13444442946561

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/events/index.html

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13446059849681


whew...lol...did I miss anything?...

I would like to say that Im very happy how this event is coming together...Thank the sponsors, the racers, and my family for the great support...without all of you this isnt possible.

I hope Ive made it affordable and exciting enough that it lives up to all the hype. I hope everybody comes and truly enjoy themself.

Get signed up today....with RCsignups or mail an entry form in. Dont forget to send you shirt money in asap, and get ready for the event that is being called

"THE ONE NOT TO MISS"

hey guys check the list...we are looking to order trophies next week as well as food,prizes, and shirts

at the current rate we are looking like

120 entries
75 bodies
82 trophies/awards
60 event shirts
20 large pizzas
and over 100 prizes..

thanks as always*


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*VTA
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant
Hayden Pierre
Dave Johnson
Kenny Rogers
Kevin Mathews

USGT
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr
Hayden Pierre
Von Perry
Brad Norris
Peter Pepe
Scott Fuller

TC 17.5
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Von Perry
Eric Anderson
Brian Lettrich
Bryan Klamer
Dave Johnson
Brian Busse

12th Scale
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Eric Anderson

Jr VTA
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby"
Peter Pepe
Calvin Rogers

Event Shirt orders:
Gary Forbes XL-blue
Evan Leonard S-blue
Freddy Angel XL-red
Tommy Ussery XL-red
Will Zink XL-red
AJ Wilusz L-blue
Bill Wilusz 2XL-red
Donald Martin XL-red
William Moncief XL-blue
Chuck Macklin 2XL-blue
Kent Ball XL-blue
Peter Pepe 2XL-red,S-red,2XL-gray,L-gray
Darrell Moncief 2XL-blue
Josh Butt (2)XL-blue
Chuck Moores (2)S-blue,S-red,L-gray,XL-gray
Chris Carter 5XL-blue
Robert Dirla (2)2XL-blue/gray
Billy Trask 3XL-gray
Chris Henthorne L-blue
Scott Meeks XL-blue
Evan Williams XL-red
Marqus Bryant 5XL-blue
Christan Damian XL-blue
Sam Bailey (3)XL-blue,gray,red
Will Anderson L-blue
Richard Devoeg 2XL-blue
Steve Rossi 2XL-gray
Eric Gillispie XL-gray
Frank Johntson 5XL-red
Scott Pincher 2XL-red
Eric Whiteside 2XL-blue
Chad Sharp 2XL-blue
RJ Whiteside 2XL-blue
Kevin Mathews 2XL-blue
Brad Norris XL-blue
Hayden Pierre L-blue
Eric Anderson 2XL-blue
Von Perry 2XL-blue
Mike Jones XL-red
Justin Oliver 2XL-blue
Tony Williams 2XL-red
Clavin Rogers L-blue
Kenny Rogers XL-blue
Donald Natale 2XL-blue
Scott Fuller 3XL-blue
Ryan Gracey XL-blue
Matt Motsinger 5XL-Blue
Eddie Leonard 2XL-gray
Brian Busse XL-red


Please racers and supporters, check the list and make sure your entry and shirt size/color is correct. Get your payments is asap, by paypal or mail.

We are getting closer to the event and entry,shirt and body count is very important. It allows us to determine trophies,food, and prizes.....

pm me any questions about your attendance

thanks again for making this event what it is...

Myron *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*Rcsignups seems to be down again...Ive got emails from some guys and Im adding new names to the list...the shirts will be ending soon, so get yours ordered and paid asap. 

VTA
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant
Hayden Pierre
Dave Johnson
Kenny Rogers
Kevin Mathews
Jeff Johnson
58

USGT
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr
Hayden Pierre
Von Perry
Brad Norris
Peter Pepe
Scott Fuller
RJ Whiteside
Jeff Johnson
Matt Motsinger
29

TC 17.5
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Von Perry
Eric Anderson
Brian Lettrich
Bryan Klamer
Dave Johnson
Brian Busse
RJ Whiteside
James Rice
Ray Alsbrooks
Tim Voth
Brian Ahn
29

12th Scale
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Eric Anderson
Brian Ahn
10

Jr VTA
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby"
Peter Pepe
Calvin Rogers
6

Event Shirt orders:
Gary Forbes XL-blue
Evan Leonard S-blue
Freddy Angel XL-red
Tommy Ussery XL-red
Will Zink XL-red
AJ Wilusz L-blue
Bill Wilusz 2XL-red
Donald Martin XL-red
William Moncief XL-blue
Chuck Macklin 2XL-blue
Kent Ball XL-blue
Peter Pepe 2XL-red,S-red,2XL-gray,L-gray
Darrell Moncief 2XL-blue
Josh Butt (2)XL-blue
Chuck Moores (2)S-blue,S-red,L-gray,XL-gray
Chris Carter 5XL-blue
Robert Dirla (2)2XL-blue/gray
Billy Trask 3XL-gray
Chris Henthorne L-blue
Scott Meeks XL-blue
Evan Williams XL-red
Marqus Bryant 5XL-blue
Christan Damian XL-blue
Sam Bailey (3)XL-blue,gray,red
Will Anderson L-blue
Richard Devoeg 2XL-blue
Steve Rossi 2XL-gray
Eric Gillispie XL-gray
Frank Johntson 5XL-red
Scott Pincher 2XL-red
Eric Whiteside 2XL-blue
Chad Sharp 2XL-blue
RJ Whiteside 2XL-blue
Kevin Mathews 2XL-blue
Brad Norris XL-blue
Hayden Pierre L-blue
Eric Anderson 2XL-blue
Von Perry 2XL-blue
Mike Jones XL-red
Justin Oliver 2XL-blue
Tony Williams 2XL-red
Clavin Rogers L-blue
Kenny Rogers XL-blue
Donald Natale 2XL-blue
Scott Fuller 3XL-blue
Ryan Gracey XL-blue
Matt Motsinger 5XL-Blue
Eddie Leonard 2XL-gray
Brian Busse XL-red
Howard Lo M-red,M-blue
Jeff Johnson 3XL-blue
63

Please racers and supporters, check the list and make sure your entry and shirt size/color is correct. Get your payments is asap, by paypal or mail.

We are getting closer to the event and entry,shirt and body count is very important. It allows us to determine trophies,food, and prizes.....

pm me any questions about your attendance

thanks again for making this event what it is...

Myron *


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Pretty quiet Myron!


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Pretty quiet Myron!


right before the storm...the storm that will be at THUNDER RC RACEWAY come Sept 21-23rd....


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*VTA 32 PAID
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devrog
Charles Macklin
Josh Butt
William Moncief
Chuck Moores
Marqus Bryant
James McNess
Daniel Thorton
Jake Cypert
Sam Bailey
David Franklin
Peter Pepe
Kent Ball
Anthony Scott Meeks
Alex Varcoe
Will Anderson
Matt Motsinger
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Chris Grinn
Eddie Leonard
Gary Forbes
William Zink
Christian Damian
Scott Black
Steve Rossi
Darrell Monicief
Eric Gillispie
Danny Bracken
Ryan Gracey
David Keen
Grant Remington
Will Sheffield
David Walker
Randy Novak
Joey Novak
Justin Oliver
Chris Brooks
Paul Forgey
Thomas Snyder
Arnold Borgmann
Joseph Herrera
Justin Lyons
Eric Whiteside
Chris Henthorne
Chase Watkins
Teron Queen
Michael Sjogren
Jeff Starr
Kent Grant
Hayden Pierre
Dave Johnson
Kenny Rogers
Kevin Mathews
Jeff Johnson
Matthew Stevens
Shawn Stevens
60

USGT 16 PAID
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Bill Wilusz
AJ Wilusz
Cody Arms
Richard Devroeg
Donald Martin
Tommy Ussery
Eddie Leonard
William Zink
Scott Black
Kent Ball
David Franklin
Rick Hess
David Walker
Randy Novak
Arnold Borgmann
Chris Henthorne
Chas Watkins
Teron Queen
Jeff Starr
Hayden Pierre
Von Perry
Brad Norris
Peter Pepe
Scott Fuller
RJ Whiteside
Jeff Johnson
Matt Motsinger
Shawn Stevens
Tony Williams
31

TC 17.5 10 PAID
Michael Larson
Tim Moore
Cody Arms
James McNess
David Franklin
Matt Motsinger
Eric Gillispie
Steve Rossi
Ryan Gracey
Brent Wiley
David Walker
Randy Novak
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Evan Williams
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Von Perry
Eric Anderson
Brian Lettrich
Bryan Klamer
Dave Johnson
Brian Busse
RJ Whiteside
James Rice
Ray Alsbrooks
Tim Voth
Brian Ahn
Will Anderson
30

12th Scale 3 PAID
Charles Macklin
Steve Rossi
Danny Bracken
Chad Sharp
William Cox
Marcus Guilliame
Tony Williams
Mike Jones
Eric Anderson
Brian Ahn
10

Jr VTA 6 PAID
Evan Leonard
Freddy Angel
Kyle?????
Ebonique "Baby"
Peter Pepe
Calvin Rogers
6

Event Shirt orders:
Gary Forbes XL-blue
Evan Leonard S-blue
Freddy Angel XL-red
Tommy Ussery XL-red
Will Zink XL-red
AJ Wilusz L-blue
Bill Wilusz 2XL-red
Donald Martin XL-red
William Moncief XL-blue
Chuck Macklin 2XL-blue
Kent Ball XL-blue
Peter Pepe 2XL-red,S-red,2XL-gray,L-gray
Darrell Moncief 2XL-blue
Josh Butt (2)XL-blue
Chuck Moores (2)S-blue,S-red,L-gray,XL-gray
Chris Carter 5XL-blue
Robert Dirla (2)2XL-blue/gray
Billy Trask 3XL-gray
Chris Henthorne L-blue
Scott Meeks XL-blue
Evan Williams XL-red
Marqus Bryant 5XL-blue
Christan Damian XL-blue
Sam Bailey (3)XL-blue,gray,red
Will Anderson L-blue
Richard Devoeg 2XL-blue
Steve Rossi 2XL-gray
Eric Gillispie XL-gray
Frank Johntson 5XL-red
Scott Pincher 2XL-red
Eric Whiteside 2XL-blue
Chad Sharp 2XL-blue
RJ Whiteside 2XL-blue
Kevin Mathews 2XL-blue
Brad Norris XL-blue
Hayden Pierre L-blue
Eric Anderson 2XL-blue
Von Perry 2XL-blue
Mike Jones XL-red
Justin Oliver 2XL-blue
Tony Williams 2XL-red
Clavin Rogers L-blue
Kenny Rogers XL-blue
Donald Natale 2XL-blue
Scott Fuller 3XL-blue
Ryan Gracey XL-blue
Matt Motsinger 5XL-Blue
Eddie Leonard 2XL-gray
Brian Busse XL-red
Howard Lo M-red,M-blue
Jeff Johnson 3XL-blue
63

Please racers and supporters, check the list and make sure your entry and shirt size/color is correct. Get your payments is asap, by paypal or mail.

We are getting closer to the event and entry,shirt and body count is very important. It allows us to determine trophies,food, and prizes.....

pm me any questions about your attendance

thanks again for making this event what it is...

Myron

I need to give a really big thank you to the sponsors that have sent in some really...REALLY nice prizes...the kind you really need and use as racers....

Thank you 
Donald & Team Associated
Matt & Hobby Lobby
Collin & HPI
Daniel & Proline/Protoform
Steve & Parma PSE
Tim & Risk Science

These sponsors have already sent in prizes and gift for us to give-a-way...please support them...

MK "Battman" *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

*ITS FRIDAY FRIDAY FRIDAY...TGIF!!!!!....

any last chance orders, please place them today...call me,pm me,fax me,text me,email me, or post it...Ill check back around 3pm and make the order..Thank you all that are supporting this event



Quote:
Originally Posted by DARKSIDE 
okay guys we are a month to go...I will be submitting the shirt order in Friday, please check and double check the list...make sure your size and color is correct and how many...Like I stated earlier, I will order some extras, but not many. Also please get your event shirt money in as soon as possible, if you have paid, thank you.
here is the final list Im sending in

Event Shirt orders:

Gary Forbes XL-blue
Evan Leonard S-blue
Freddy Angel XL-red
Tommy Ussery XL-red
Will Zink XL-red
AJ Wilusz L-blue
Bill Wilusz 2XL-red
Donald Martin XL-red
William Moncief XL-blue
Chuck Macklin 2XL-blue
Kent Ball XL-blue
Peter Pepe 2XL-red,S-red,2XL-gray,L-gray
Darrell Moncief 2XL-blue
Josh Butt (2)XL-blue
Chuck Moores (2)S-blue,S-red,L-gray,XL-gray
Chris Carter 5XL-blue
Robert Dirla (2)2XL-blue/gray
Billy Trask 3XL-gray
Chris Henthorne L-blue
Scott Meeks (2)XL-blue/red
Evan Williams XL-red
Marqus Bryant 5XL-blue
Christan Damian XL-blue
Sam Bailey (3)XL-blue,gray,red
Will Anderson L-blue
Richard Devoeg 2XL-blue
Steve Rossi 2XL-gray
Eric Gillispie XL-gray
Frank Johntson 5XL-red
Scott Pincher 2XL-red
Eric Whiteside 2XL-blue
Chad Sharp 2XL-blue
RJ Whiteside 2XL-blue
Kevin Mathews 2XL-blue
Brad Norris XL-blue
Hayden Pierre L-blue
Eric Anderson 2XL-blue
Von Perry 2XL-blue
Mike Jones XL-red
Justin Oliver 2XL-blue
Tony Williams 2XL-red
Clavin Rogers L-blue
Kenny Rogers XL-blue
Donald Natale 2XL-blue
Scott Fuller 3XL-blue
Ryan Gracey XL-blue
Matt Motsinger 5XL-Blue
Eddie Leonard 2XL-gray
Brian Busse XL-red
Howard Lo M-red,M-blue
Jeff Johnson 3XL-blue
Aaron Bullock 2XL-gray
Michael Skeen 3XL-blue
Alex Varcoe L-red
67
Event shirts are ONLY $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL...you have choice of red,blue and grey shirts...that combined with the low entry fee, of $35, is a great deal for an event of this size. I hope Ive made it possible for all to attend.

Remember you can still get shirts at the event, but like last year, we ran out really quick...

You can send your size and color with check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207


Thank you
Myron Kinnard *


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

this is really cool, thanks Matt...

http://www.bitslap.me/ThunderRC_NATS.pdf


better get your entry paid soon...89 bodies...yikes...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to welcome FalconSEKIDO, the executive distributor of Hobbywing of North America for their great support in the 2012 U.S. VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, U.S.A. coming weekend of Sept 21-23rd. They have sent in gifts to be part of this great event.

check them out on Facebook as well

http://www.facebook.com/Hobbywing.USA

Please support all of our great sponsors

Thank you and I hope the USVTA and HW can get together again soon...


----------



## jonesy112 (Jan 27, 2010)

As a sponsor of the event, I wanted to promote a special I have going on right now for the Southern Nats.

I am offering 20% off any paint job ordered for this race. I can do any scheme you would like, classic VTA, current GT car or modern looking Touring or 1/12th scale.

PM me if you are interested, or contact me via my cell.

Michael Jones
www.rockstarpaint.com
317.997.1122


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

jonesy112 said:


> As a sponsor of the event, I wanted to promote a special I have going on right now for the Southern Nats.
> 
> I am offering 20% off any paint job ordered for this race. I can do any scheme you would like, classic VTA, current GT car or modern looking Touring or 1/12th scale.
> 
> ...


thanks again Mike...looks like you got some orders already

cya in a couple of weeks


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

UPDATE AND INFO 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LOTS OF INFO.....LOTS...


We are here and rolling....guys we are headed to a major event and Im telling you now that you are not going to want to miss this event/race. We have knocked on some many doors to get what we need to make this happen and make it twice as big as last year.

So Sept 21-23, take that long weekend and bring the family. Request work, school or personal days. Just make sure you are there. Im working very hard to ensure everyone will have a great time, win lose or draw...

Im having all the prises given away on Saturday so our out of town guys can get an early start headed home...pics ,food, tshirt and everything else...so plan on Saturday being the long day for me and staff

Sunday will have trophies and pics...for winners circle and interview of winners

Concourse winners will get $50 CASH for VTA and GT and a new body...winner will be based on TRUE USVTA paint schemes and GT will be based on GT stlye race themes

Im not willing to cut off till its a must...Im working on renting a portable if needed as well as using the dirt room( completly re-done and cleaned)

Sleep Inn Mgr has returned and gave me the info....

Rooms will be $49.99 per night, thats a double Queen or 1 King, your choice. And if need extra bed at no cost( I think its a roll-out, not sure)...When you call the hotel, tell them you are coming for the Southern Nationals...If not you will be charged regular rate $89.99...

Call in and reserve you room .....they will go fast...this hotel did a face-lft last year and Im happy that they are one of our sponsors again

HOST HOTEL,
http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Sleep Inn, a Nashville Tennessee hotel near the Grand Ole Opry.
The Sleep Inn® hotel is ideally located with easy access to Interstate 65, just minutes from the Grand Ole Opry and the downtown area. This Nashville, TN hotel is convenient to the Sommet Center arena, LP Field, the Country Music Hall of Fame and Museum, the Nashville Convention Center, Ryman Auditorium and the Tennessee State Capitol. The Nashville International Airport is only 10 miles away.

For those not aware we have re-done our track thanks to some donations and track owner Robert Dirla. We are running on newer carpet and a new subfloor, that makes the track ultra smooth. Its 100% better than last year and 12th scale is rolls on it great. We will be doing some more upgrades leading up to the Nats..

The pit tables have also got major...MAJOR upgrades. We have racers that have donated to have these tables done to make our track top-notch. We have all the ones in the carpet room completed but 2, and they will be done by the Nats. For the 8 tables in the dirt room...all new table tops and extreme clean job, it will also have scoring and video on the screen pa also.

You can enter this event by:

filling out the entry form/flyer posted and mailing a check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville, TN 37207

you can goto RCsignups and fiil out the information and pay there

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=2749

or you can pay the day of the event

any of these methods will work fine

Note: if you pay on RCsignups, and are part of the 1st 50, your $10 refund will be waiting on you at the track


I would perfer you have your motor rings on...I know this just might be some more Chuck Norris stuff, but Ive found my motors running cooler with them on...If you look at my cars all my rings are on...

it also helps with tech...now I know some of you have removed and done away with them...if so thats cool...Ill see if I can get Novak to supply some like they did time stickers last year...but the idea is to be able to keep the motors as stock as possible.

Fans are fine...I run one as do most racers Ive seen..

Now for vented end bells or ppl dremel on the cans...even if it wasnt in the rules...ITS A WASTE OF MONEY AND TIME...in reality, its going to cost you money and more time, from replacing internal parts and cleaning....it not faster, but yes around 5 deg cooler...but a good fan is 20 deg cooler...

Now I know some tracks dont mind you running these things....but this is the Nationals, and Im the 1st one to want EVERYONE to come and have a great time, but I have to be fair and stick to the rules as much as possible....

Guys this is one of our TOP USVTA events(Scale Nats other one), we must show our total support and loyalty to the class. And by doing so, we will have true winnners, enjoyment, and total YUMMY fealing when we leave...nobody feeling like they got cheated or out $$$$ over somebody else......and this will raise the bar of


United States Vintage Trans Am

to new heights that we all can be proud of....

remember guys Im a racer too, just a racer....I do this type of event for all of us...the VTA racers, and the class I love and dedicate a lot of time to...this is our time to shine, and be part of the elite classes of R/C Racing

Myron Kinnard
Battman

Here is the shirt we will be using for the 2012 USVTA+ Southern Nationals...this is front and back....

Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL...you have choice of red,blue and grey shirts...

We are taking pre-orders now till Aug 31st, you can still get shirts at the event, but like last year, we ran out really quick...

You can send your size and color with check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

or post it here and I can add you, you can pay for your shirt at the event as well....but it will be for sale like the rest of them...

I need good numbers so I dont over order

Event:
2012 USVTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, USA, will be the 2nd year for this event. Last year the event pulled in over 90 entries,over 20 sponsors, and racers from over 10 different states. We are on track to surpass those numbers already. This event is listed by RCtech as one of the top tier on-road events. Is is also one of the largest USVTA events in the country, and maybe even in the world.

Track:
The track is Thunder RC Raceway, owned by Robert Dirla(Nashrcracer). The track has had some major updates since last years event. We have added very smooth sub-floor. The carpet itself is less than a year old. The track layout will be Vegas style, that will be put down that Wed and Thurs with closed doors, so no homefield advantage. We also just added fans on the drivers stand.

Format:
Friday Sept 21st
track opens at 10am for setup,sign-up and practice
closes at 11pm

Saturday Sept 22nd
track opens 7am for practice
11am concourse, pictures, and drivers meeting
12 noon starts races
all prizes will be given out all day

Sunday Sept 23rd
track opens 7am for practice
8am starts LCQ followed by mains
Winners circle pics and trophy give-a-way

Hotel info:
Sleep Inn
Rooms will be $49.99 per night, thats a double Queen or 1 King, your choice. And if need extra bed at no cost( I think its a roll-out, not sure)...When you call the hotel, tell them you are coming for the Southern Nationals...If not you will be charged regular rate $89.99...

Call in and reserve you room .....they will go fast...this hotel did a face-lft last year and Im happy that they are one of our sponsors again

HOST HOTEL,
http://www.sleepinn.com/hotel-nashville-tennessee-TN464

Sleep Inn (TN464)
3200 Dickerson Pk., Nashville, TN, US, 37207
Phone: (615) 227-8686
Fax: (615) 227-8894

Concourse:
$50 CASH and a new VTA/GT style body to the VTA/USGT concourse winner...and yes you do have to run it in the main...

Event Shirts:
Event shirts are $20 for small-XL, add $5 for plus sizes to 5XL...you have choice of red,blue and grey shirts...The shirts will have all the sponsors logos on the back of them.

We are taking pre-orders now till Aug 31st, you can still get shirts at the event, but like last year, we ran out really quick...

You can send your size and color with check or money order to:
KRC
PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

or post it here and I can add you, you can pay for your shirt at the event as well....but it will be for sale like the rest of them...

Traction compound:
SXT 3.0 is the OFFICIAL tire compound for the event. We will have it for sale at the track $10 each...you may bring your own, but please no mixing...it will get you a DQ

Sponsors:
Team Associated-Don
Team Novak-Charlie
HPI Racing-Collin
Boca Bearings-Gareth
Parma PSE-Steve
Pro-line/Protoform-Daniel
Tekin-Bryan
Hotshots Hobbies-Joe
Hobby Lobby Int-Matt
Sleep Inn-Mgr
Domino's Pizza-Kelly
Uptown Grill-Kevin
Reflex Racing-Christan
Rockstar Paints-Mike
Risk Science-Tim
Revtech-Brian
SXT-Jeff
Speed Passion-Howard
Thunder RC-Robert
USVTA-Rob
Darkside-Mike

TC tires:
Touring car will be run on Jaco Blues. We do have them for sale at the track for $30 for a set of 4. You can bring your own NIP, and we will tech them.

Rules:
FULL USVTA AND USGT

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

USVTA,
1st Qualifier will be 1 min of open track for VTA....best time in that 60 seconds determines starting order. All qual will be heads up. Thats 5 qual for VTA. A-main will be triple mains points style
NO ADVANCED time on the Novak Ballastic motors past the last notch on the sticker
Motor tech for every VTA 25.5, motors will be broke down and resealed like Snowbirds

USGT,
GT style bodies ONLY, No LMR or any similar types( no big 12th scale bodies ), NO SLICKS. IFMAR starts for qual, and 8 min A-main. Tires must mantain tread for every race.

Trophies:
USVTA and USGT
Amain- National title trophy,TQ,1st-10th
Lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

Jr VTA
Amain-National title trophy,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

TC 17.5 and 12th scale
Amain-TQ,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd

Food:
Every paid entry will recieve FREE plate and drink, from Dominos,Uptown Grill, and Nashrcracer. And for those that need extra, Eboney will be serving pulled pork,sausage,hotdogs,dip, and fries.

Prizes:
All paid entries will get a ticket. Your ticket number will be posted on the board with a prize already attached.

Entry fee:
1st class $35
2nd class $15
Jr VTA $10
If you made the top 50 VTA racers by Aug 1st and paid by pay pal, you will be given your $10 at the track. Or you paid for a Jr VTA on RCsignups at $15your $5 will be given back as well at the track.

Pitspace:
If you have a reserved pit space at Thunder RC(you paid for your table). You must have your entry paid by Sept 11th to secure your spot. If not your spot will become 1st come ,1st serve. If you want to give your spot to someone else, they also will need to have their entry paid by Sept 11. We only have 75pitspots inside the building. I have considered renting a portable or trailer if needed.

Tech:
All cars will be tech all day and at random in the pits. As I will be roaming around checking in the pits. VTA motors will be teched ie Birds style, for stator,rotor, and cans.

tracks that fly the USVTA banner, normally follow the rules to the letter...they make some exceptions for new racers, rather it be driver figure, body ect...

keep in mind that the rules very well done and help grow the class across the country, and world.

and Starr is correct, the all major USVTA events follow the rules for VTA and USGT...the ....

2012 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.

SXT 3.0 is the OFFICIAL tire compound for the event

We will have it for sale at the track $10 each...you may bring your own, but please no mixing...it will get you a DQ

from Mike Jones....

As a sponsor of the event, I wanted to promote a special I have going on right now for the Southern Nats.

I am offering 20% off any paint job ordered for this race. I can do any scheme you would like, classic VTA, current GT car or modern looking Touring or 1/12th scale.

PM me if you are interested, or contact me via my cell.

Michael Jones
www.rockstarpaint.com
317.997.1122


looking like some great concourse contest battle going down...and dont forget...

Concourse:
$50 CASH and a new VTA/GT style body to the VTA/USGT concourse winner...and yes you do have to run it in the main...

if anybody is having this same issue with RCsignups...please pm me your info, or email or text, or fax.....or fill out an entry form and mail it...

[email protected]

615-593-0536

615-851-1876

615-228-0268

PO Box 70779
Nashville, TN 37207

thats looks so sweet...I love the chain wheel...

but yes drivers figure is a must..,,

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunk lid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.
All cars must include a driver figure consisting of at least a head and shoulders.

Driver Figure part numbers (ANY suitable 1/10 driver figure is legal-these are readily available examples)

HPI
#104815 INNER BODY SET FOR DT-1 TRUCK BODY

Associated
6180 Driver, unpainted, 1:10

McAllister
#423 Stock Interior and Driver
#419 SPRINT CAR DRIVER

I need to take the time to thank Eric Whiteside and family, along with Rob King for the great support they have done behind the scene and spreading the word to the die hard USVTA racers up north. Thank you guys.

Also to Marv for getting the info on rcuniverse and spam as well, for us.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13462807943431

To Scott Black for advertising on http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13462806752341


And to Aaron for the tech help as well as putting us on his site as well

http://teamterribles.com/

Collin and HPI put us in the event calendar, thanks

http://www.hpiracing.com/event_calendar.php/

and many more...thank you all for your help and support

CYA real REAL SOON!!!

We are going to add a bonus, to the already awesome event...Im a true believer in getting my money worth in anything I do. And one of the main things about this hobby and taking time and money is seeing your return. Not saying you cant get it with the experience and full enjoyment, and the YUNNY feeling you will have....but for a bonus

For this years event we will issue trophies to the Top 3 in each main incl top 10 for the A-main. Last year we did winner of the B,CD, ect main...well this year top 3 will get a nice trophy...

so trophy will look like this

USVTA and USGT
Amain- National title trophy,TQ,1st-10th
Lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

Jr VTA
Amain-National title trophy,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd
concourse

TC 17.5 and 12th scale
Amain-TQ,1st-10th
lower mains-1st-3rd

well enough hardware for everyone to shoot for.....

I hope to cya soon...we will be doing numbers and orders for shirts...so we can start putting numbers together for the trophies,food,prizes,and ect...cya soon

Thanks for your wonderful support,
Myron"Battman"Kinnard

USGT,
GT style bodies ONLY, No LMR or any similar types( no big 12th scale bodies ), NO SLICKS. IFMAR starts for qual, and 8 min A-main. Tires must mantain tread for every race.

and you must have a cool body and tons of fun...

Its looking really good right now...Im almost complete with the seating/pitspots.

Trophy numbers are almost complete as well

And final draft of the shirts was completed today as well. On the event shirts , please send in your payment asap. Im sending in the final event shirt count this weekend. I will order some extras, but it may not be what you want.

Only if you pre-pay for your shirt, will get that perticular shirt, or guarantee .

This has turned into a very large event and Im glad for all the support.

Myron

any questions please feel free to ask..

615-851-1876
[email protected]
__________________

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Update...

We have 2 new pit tables added/built yesterday. I want to thank William for his hard work and help to make sure everything is right for the event.

Also final touches on event shirts,food,trophies,seating, and ect...is being made as we speak.

If you havent paid for your shirt or entry, please do so asap...if you plan on paying the day of the event, please pm me or call.

I need the correct numbers so we dont leave anybody out, or over do it and have alot of extras or waste

Thank you all again, and I can't wait to see everyone

Its looking like alot of tough competition in VTA as well as USGT....ppl are bringing their A+ game and every trick in the book.

I wish I could put my hat in the mix...I would another shot at some of these guys...but the way the event is looking, I will be happily running around helping with everythng...lol

I hope everybody is getting ready, we are within 30 days and entries are still coming in. So we all know a cutoff is coming...Ill prolong it as long as Dirla allows...

Thank you all to all the racers,supporters, and sponsors...You are the best..

Speaking of sponsors, I want thank SXT and Jeff for the great prizes I rec today in the mail. SXT is also the Official Traction Compound for the 2012 U.S. VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, U.S.A. These events are so much easier with great support from the sponsors like SXT. Great Job

this is really cool, thanks Matt...

http://www.bitslap.me/ThunderRC_NATS.pdf


better get your entry paid soon...89 bodies...yikes...

well I hope everyone shows if possible. Ive spoken with most on the list and 95% are sure to be there. For VTA, it will be huge. I still have alot of locals and ATL racers that are not on the list that run VTA and GT.

Im not sure what the ROAR PAV Nats did as far as numbers, but I heard it was a good weekend, and thats very important.

Im just glad the racers across the country reconize this event(USVTA S. Nats) as an event that they want to attend. Ill do everything I can to make sure its affordable, fair, and mostly FUN. The competition will be deep, with great trophies,prizes, and free pizza,drinks,chips...

Ive worked everyday to ensure that the 2012 U.S. VTA+ Southern Nationals in Music City, U.S.A. is one of the premiere on-road events in the US. To even consider have 130+ entries says that alone. And I do believe it has earn its nickname as....

THE ONE NOT TO MISS!!!!!

PS..ITS 4:30AM....



The USVTA is going to get the very much attention it needs and deserves from the R/C world...I am along with all of you are going to make sure this happens....This is our race, and its up to us to support it and bring the VTA and onroad racing to the front of the racing community. Lets all work together and make it happen...


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay USVTA racers...we are down to the final weeks. 

RCsignups is closing in 3 days

"2012 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS - 3 days left to register!"

also...90 paid "RACERS" is the cutoff. I know alot of you are paying the day of, and thats fine. But we need to make sure we have room for everybody..

I know alot are coming due to the hotel needing me to add another 15 rooms, thats 45 rooms booked so far.

Also to remind ppl of the pitspace...it will be 1st come 1st serve, unless you have a handicap/medical condition. And we will make those adjustments.

or

You have a perminate pitspace at Thunder and have paid your entry by Sept 11th, if not your space will be available to the general public.

I hope this helps clear up anything on ppl minds. We are going to have a fun weekend and put on the best show possible

you can paypal your entry or event shirt money to Robert Dirla at

[email protected]

or 

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/di...nt.cfm?ID=2749

or mail your entry in to:

PO Box 70779
Nashville,TN 37207

if you ahve any questions, please ask away or call me,pm,email ect
[email protected]
615-851-1876


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by robk
Just to let everyone know, the HOBBYWING #7014 - Hobbywing XERUN Juststock Club No timing ESC - Sensored will be allowed for for racing. It is now listed on the website.

Thats one blue one...thank you Robk

Approved ESCs:
Novak-
Club Brushless ESC (#1852)
EDGE 2S Brushless ESC (#1850, 1851)
Mongoose Micro Brushless/Brush ESC (#1718)
GTB 2 Racing w/X-Drive (#1749)
GTB 2 Racing w/X-Drive- Low Profile (#1748)
GTB 2 Sportsman Racing Brushless ESC (#1708, 1709)
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
Slyder part number: 1712
XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720

LRP
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150

SPEED PASSION
Cirtix Stock Club Race ESC part number: 12280
Reventon Stock Club Race part number:SP000048

HOBBYWING
7014 - Hobbywing XERUN Juststock Club No timing ESC - Sensored







hey everybody...here is some info Im passing along from one of our sponsors of the USVTA S. Nats...

All parts numbers displayed in HW or FalconSEKIDO.com are the official product number.


Hobbywing Justock Black: 81020001 (Black)


Hobbywing Justock blue 81020000 (Blue)


http://www.falconsekido.com/products...c-esc-for-1-10


We have put special sales for USVTA Event.



also racers, FalconSEKIDO is the best way to get HW products, as with other ppl you might not get the full factory warranty

Thank you FalconSEKIDO and Hobbywing for the support in the USVTA


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG!!! alot of you are early...lol, Im glad you made the trip and very happy to have you...very nice to meet all of you and see old friends...

I want you to know that the guys at the track worked their butts off to make sure this event lives up to the hype and right to be called a National event...

Thank all of you that pitched in and made it possible to even do an event like this...this is not a one man show...thank you again

I hope everyone has a safe and smooth trip and I cant wait to see in the a.m.

And yes,tech will be very strick for VTA...but rh will be body...as long as you front spoiler dont drag or damage the carpet..have at it...5mm rh guys

*WELCOME TO THE 2012 U.S.VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY,U.S.A. *

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...el/thunderrc&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13482063725153


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

wow...and Ill get into that later today...but I need my concourse winners to pm me, as well as Howard Lo....

also my top 50 VTA that was $10 off...

Im sorry...I just forgot alot of things...so very sorry...send me a pm and Ill get all that straighten out 1st before anything else

thanks

and longest distance


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

"A Fluke you say...hummmm, Ill have to see about that".....those were the words I said to myself last Oct, after being told that the 2011 Nats was a "fluke"...thank you negative minded ppl...I love a challenge

Well guys Ive been trying to write a good report/comment and ect...without making it 4 pages...lol...so Ill say this..

Im a very blessed person to have friends and family that support what I love to do. Ive heard thank yous from everybody that attended and some from those who didnt. I hate to tell you this, but thanking me isnt the way to go. I'll take them, but if you really want to thank someone...thank the racer next to you.

All of you made this happen. Every racer that came to this event are the reason the event was a success, not me. Without you racers its just a buliding,wood and carpet. Without your true support and dedication to the RC hobby,none of this would take place. So to do it right....

Thank you AJ,Alex,Bill,Brad,Brent,Brian A.,Brian L.,Brian B.,Brian S.,Bryan,Calvin,Chad,Chris B.,Chris E.,Chris F.,Chris H.,Christian,Chuck,Charles,Cody,Danny,Daniel,Darre ll,Dave,David,Donald,Eddie,Eric A.,Eric G.,Eric W.,Evan L.,Evan W.,Fabio,Gary,Gavin,Grant,James,Jason,Jeff,Jim,Joe M.,Joe R.,Joe S.,Jordan,Josh,Justin L.,Justin O.,Justin Z.,Ken,Kenny,Kent,Kevin,Marqus,Matt M.,Matt S.,Mike,Michael L.,Michael S.,Peter John,Peter,RJ,Ray,Richard,Ryan,Sam,Scott B.,Scott Fuh.,Scott Ful.,Scott M.,Shawn,Tim M.,Tim V.,Tony,Tyrone,Von,Will A.,Will S.,Will Z.,and William

Thank you so very much...I hope all of you had a good time, cause I really did...and Im very happy to do it again next year...for the racers...

I will post a race report later this week when I can compress it to about 1 post lol...as well as sponsor post...

Thank you all so very much again

Myron "Battman" Kinnard


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Well Im very happy guys after a long weekend(months..lol) of getting this event together...and I must thank some ppl...

Tim Moore, I cant begin to figure out just how important you are to me...You have talked to me about everything in my life..and there is no way I could get this done without your words and guildance...I thank you for the support and light that you shine on me and my family...thank you personally and in the hobby we all love...thank you so much

Robert Dirla, you seem to understand me very well and I can see how we are friends. Even when I put you in a bind you still deal with me and my MSR stuff to put on a great event. Im glad we dont always see eye to eye, that allows us room to grow. Thank you for even allowing me to have these races at your track. You truly have the racers best intrest

Eric Whiteside, I said alot at the event , but I wanted you to know you are a good man and a great person for this hobby.I love the fact that you tell me the truth even when I dont want to hear it. Your honest words makes me a better person. Thank you for always welcoming to your backyard every year, and I cant wait to race at the Track at Harbor Hobbies again come April 2013, No more brides maid, Im getting married this time..move over Natt

Mike Skeen and EA, thank you for just always being you and showing us locals and new guys how its done. Your racing at the Pro level gave me motivation to get where you are. I promise to listen and learn more and get my driving up to the A-main come Snowbirds. You 2 are truly my fast guy heros...thank you for showing us the fast way around the track.

Aron B, thank you so much. I really am grateful you come about to help with the tech. Ive done it and its a all day job and we could not have got through the day without you. You deserve a award for being able to tech 121 cars in a day(x3), not incl pre-tech. Thank you, anytime you want to run some VTA, Ill bring my extra for you..anytime..thanks

To Richard(VTA),RJ(USGT),Calvin(JrVTA),EA(TC&12th)... you guys put on a great show.Im very happy to call you all National Champions!!!

To my great sponsors
Team Associated
Team Novak
HPI Racing
Boca
Parma
Protoform
Tekin
Hotshots
Hobby Lobby
Sleep Inn
Reflex Racing
Rockstar Paints
SXT
Risk Science
Revtech
Speed Passion
Hobbywing
McAllister

you all did a great job with the prizes and support...I know the racers will return the favor with support of your products. I hope that the event lived up to your standards and that you come back next year for an even bigger and better event.

To Mike and Scotty, thank you both for advised and information about how to promo an event. It was very helpful and made trying different things alot easier. I hope to make sure I use this info to make my event better every year. Cya soon at your event soon. Thank you

Last I want to thank my wife(Eboney) and my 2 girls(Baby & Mya)...No matter what, none of anything I do or want is possible without you 3 in my life and heart. My reason for life is you and I just happen to fall into RC racing/promo, and Im glad and fortunate to have your support. I love you very much.

2013 USVTA SOUTHERN NATIONALS IN MUSIC CITY,USA SEPT 19-22

Thursday, open practice
Friday, controlled practice
Saturday, qualifiers
Sunday ,mains

80 racers limit inside

cya soon, and thank you all so very much


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I'll be there!

chuck


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

jonesy112 said:


> As a sponsor of the event, I wanted to promote a special I have going on right now for the Southern Nats.
> 
> I am offering 20% off any paint job ordered for this race. I can do any scheme you would like, classic VTA, current GT car or modern looking Touring or 1/12th scale.
> 
> ...


I could use a 1/12 scale paint job.


----------

